# مشروع لانشاء مصنع لصنع و تطوير الطائرات فى مصر



## Ahmed Ab (26 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
لقد قمت بتحضير اوراق مشروع مع دراسه الجدوى الاقتصاديه والسياسيه عن مشروع مزهل للغايه وذلك بعد طول تفكير وجهد ما بعده جهد بعد صنعى للطائره وقرب موعد تجريبها العام امام المعنيين 0​ 
وهذا المشروع يتحدث عن مجموعة ورش لتطوير صناعه الطائرات الثقيله وصناعه طائرات خفيفه باستخدام موارد ومواد محليه الصنع باستثناء بعض المواد التى سوف نستوردها من الخارج وسوف تقسم هذه الورش الى عده اقسام وعددها خمسه وهذه الاقسام معنيه بتطوير وتصميم طائرات خفيفه فى اول الامر ومن امثله هذه الاقسام قسم التجميع والتطوير والتصميم والميكانيكا 00000 ​ 
الموضوع كبير وسوف ينفذ فى مصر باذن الله وبالرغم من صغره الا ان الحكومه تشجع على البحث والابتكار والجيش المصري يبحث عنها ايضا ويحتاجها بشده 0​ 
بدات المشروع بمشاركه اثنان من الهواه واثنان من المهندسين لكل واحد منا قسمه الخاص بدون راس يحكمنا وبمجهودنا الشخصى مع بعض المساعدات الخارجه 0 المشروع فى مرحله عرضه على الجيش المصرى او الحكومه المصريه لتوفير لنا الاجواء المناسبه لذلك ومنها المكان الذى سوف تبنى عليه الورش وبعض الدعم 0​ 
وبالرغم من صغر المشروع المعروض على حضراتكم الا انى اتوقع له اذا نجح فى مراحله الاولى فسوف يصبح مصنع للطائرات الحديثه المصريه التى سوف تنافس المنتج الاجنبى0​ 
عند نجاح المراحل الاولى من المشروع سوف ناخذ تصاريح من وزاره التعليم العالى فى مصر بانشاء معهد تدريبى للراغبين فى العمل لدى الشركه باخذ دورات تدريبيه لتخريج فنى صيانه وفنى طائرات للعمل فى الاقسام
وايضا التدرب على الطيران للهواه ​ 
يمكن ان يتسائل بعضكم لماذا اعرض عليكم هذا المشروع الجواب هو انتم من الهمتمونى للتفكير فى مشروع كهذا يستفيد منه المصريين والعرب اجمع 0​ 
عندما عرضت عليكم مشروعى الدلتا تريك كان من البديهى الا اعرض عليكم صور وفديوهات تثبت ما وصلت اليه من تقدم فى هذا المشروع لانى كنت احضر لهذا المشروع وكان عموده الفقرى هذه الطائره كاثبات لقدرتى علىصنع نماذج مشابهه للاستخدامات المختلفه . ولا تعتقدون ان اهتمامى الاساسى من هذا المشروع هو المكاسب والارباح ولكن اهتمامى هو النهوض بالصناعات المحليه المصريه فى هذا الوقت العصيب التى تمر به مصر بعد الثوره وسوف ابذل كل جهدى انا واصدقاءى لتحويل هذه الورش الى مصنع مستقبلى يكون من اجود واول مصانع الشرق الاوسط لصناعه الطائرات 0
ملحوظه هذا المشروع قيد الدرسه وسوف يعرض على الساحه قريبا
لكم خالص التحيه لما تقدمونه من معلومات واتمنى لكم العافيه​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (27 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم مهندسنا الكريم أرجو من الله يوفقك في هذا الامر ولكن لم لا نبدا بما انتهى به الاخرون ولا نبدا من الصفر فلدينا مصنع للطائرات وورش المحركات بل مصنع المحركات وتخت اختبار المحركات والتي تم تصنيعها بالكامل في مصر
فلتكن نموذج يحتذى به
والله


----------



## أحمد_وجيه (29 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم عندى سؤال انا طالب بالفرقة الثالثة نود ان يكون مشروع التخرج تصنيع jet engine و لكن يقال ان تكلفة المشرع تتخطى 150000 جنيه بما فيها test bed هل هذا الكلام صحيح وكيف يمكن تقليل التكلفة ؟


----------



## سامح الفيومى (29 مايو 2011)

فعلا التكلفة قد تزيد عن 200 ألف جنية وخاصة بتصنيع أو شراء تختة الإختبار ولكن يمكنك الإستعانه بمصنع المحركات بحلوان فلديهم تخت الإختبار ويمكن تقليل التكلفة بالصناعات المحلية وليس بشراء كل شيء جاهز


----------



## mohammad masoud (29 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع جميل وشيق وارجو من الله التوفيق والنهوض بالصناعات العربية.
ملاحظة : هناك مصنع طائرات في الاردن في منطقة طريق المطار على الخط الصحراوي اذا بالامكان التواصل مع احد المهندسين العاملين فيه لك كل الاستفادة


----------



## Ahmed Ab (5 يونيو 2011)

يمكن تقليل التكلفه باستخدام مواد محليه بدلا من المواد المستورده من الخارج فيمكننا ان نطور محركات واستخدام الالمونيوم المحلى ويمكن ايضا الاستغناء عن بعض الاجزاء وبالنسبه للمصانع الموجوده فى الوطن العربى فان منتجها لا يوجد بينه وبين المنتج الاجنبى اى وجه من المقارنه فمنتجنا العربى قليل الجوده عالى التكاليف اما المنتج الاجنبى فهو على العكس تماما 

اليهود اليوم يملكون ترسانه جويه تستطيع ان تتغلب بها على اى دوله عربيه مهما كان عندها من دفاع جوى متميز واكبر دليل على ذلك حرب 67 فاين المصانع العربيه من تطوير الطائرات فهى تستطيع فقط تجميع طائرات وتعليم طلاب


----------



## سامح الفيومى (5 يونيو 2011)

إقرأ التاريخ لتعرف دور المصانع العربية ولا تعلق سبب الهزيمة على المصانع التي أخ>ت الأوامر الآن بعمل اطباق الطبخ والسراير


----------



## Ahmed Ab (5 يونيو 2011)

قرات التاريخ جيدا ولكنى لا اعلق سبب الهزيمه على مصانع الطائرات ولكنى احسد الغرب على ما قدمت لهم مصانعهم من قوه عسكريه واستراتيجيه وتفوق جوى فى المنطقه العربيه

فاين مصانعنا من هذا الركب يقولون ان اسرائيل منعت مصر من تطوير الصواريخ والطائرات الحربيه فهل يعقل ذلك ولو ماكنت متاكد يمكنك البحث والاستفسار


----------



## egyption eagle (7 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم انا جديد في الموقع وساكن في حلوان وعجبتني الفكرة و عايز ادخل معاكم في الموضزع ده اصلي في دماغي الحكاية ديه من بدري وياريييييييييت ادخل معاكم:11::11::11::11::11::11:


----------



## سامح الفيومى (7 يونيو 2011)

*لا للبداية من الصفر ولكن لنبدأ بما انتهى إلية السابقون*

موضوع من أجل تطوير الهيئة العربية للتصنيع

إنظر وافتح الموضوع الهام
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t267408.html


----------



## مهندس كمبيوتر مصري (8 يونيو 2011)

ربنا معاك


----------



## Ahmed Ab (8 يونيو 2011)

نحن لو اتجهنا الى المصانع العربيه فى بدايتنا سوف يتجاهلنا المصنع كما تجاهلته الدوله من قبل 
ولكننا ننجز جزء من المشروع وبعدها نتجه الى هذه المصانع ويمكن ايضا ان لا نتجه ناحيتها ونعتمد على شبابنا فى هذه المشاريع
المشروع لم يبدا بعد ولكن الدراسات حوله جيده حتى الان يوجد ركيزه مهمه معتمد عليها هذا المشروع وهى طائره مصنعه يدويا تستطيع الطيران بسرعه 130 كيلو متر فى الساعه وتحمل شخصين


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 يونيو 2011)

ولم لا تأخذ تلك الطائرة وتجربها بداخل تلك المصانع وهي مجهزة بالممرات ووسائل الأمان وقواعد الأختبار وأمهر المهندسين والطيارين


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 يونيو 2011)

بدلا من أن تكلف مصنع بملايين الجنيهات ونحن لا نمتلك ما يمكن تصنيعه بها؟؟


----------



## Ahmed Ab (11 يونيو 2011)

اولا انا لم اجرب هذه الطائه هنا ولدى جميع الامكانيات لتجريب اى طائره 
هم لا يعترفون بشبابنا فهل نحن نعترف بهم هم اخرهم رحلات للمهندسين والفنين والخرجين اما ما تقوله فهم لم يجربوها وان جربوها سوف اذل على ما يجربوها

ثانيا من قال لك انى سوف ادفع مليم واحد فى هذا المشروع انه مشروع لربط افكار الشباب فى الطيران وبين الموسسات العسكريه التى تتكلم عنها بجانب بعض المصنوعات الصغيره والطائرات الخفيفه التى ستكون تحت الانشاء ان شاء الله بمجرد اتمام الدرسات عليها وقبولها من جانب الجيش


----------



## سامح الفيومى (11 يونيو 2011)

*هل تذهب الأرواح هباءاً؟؟*

قد يكون لديك الإمكانيات ولكن ليس لديك وسائل الأمان وطائرات لم تفحص من أحد الجهات او هيئات الطيران لكن يسمح لها ان تطير
فماذا يحدث لو سقطت الطائرة فوق أحد المباني المؤهلة او احترقت لا قدر الله؟؟


----------



## سامح الفيومى (11 يونيو 2011)

*من أين اتيت بهذا الكلام؟؟*



ahmed ab قال:


> اولا انا لم اجرب هذه الطائه هنا ولدى جميع الامكانيات لتجريب اى طائره
> هم لا يعترفون بشبابنا فهل نحن نعترف بهم هم اخرهم رحلات للمهندسين والفنين والخرجين اما ما تقوله فهم لم يجربوها وان جربوها سوف اذل على ما يجربوها من أين أتيت بهذه الإدعاء ؟؟ ومصانع الهيئة ترعى معظم مشاريع تخرج قسم هندسة الطيران جامعة القاهرة؟؟ وقد قاموا بمعظم تجارب الصواريخ والطائرات
> 
> ثانيا من قال لك انى سوف ادفع مليم واحد
> ...


الطائرات الخفيفة التي صنعتها الهيئة منذ عشرات السنوات


----------



## Ahmed Ab (12 يونيو 2011)

اخى سامح 
بالنسبه لوسائل الامان فهذه اول ابحاثى فى علم الطيران وبالنسبه لسماح لى بالطيران فلا يوجد جهه مصريه تمنعك من طيران الهواه ولها حدود فالحد الاقصى للطيران فهو 2000 متر وذلك لعدم تمكن الادار من التقاطك وحد ادنى 500 متر مع مراعات الابتعاد عن المناطق التى توجد بها قواعد للجيش والمطارات والموانى والموسسات المهمه 
فعند الطيران يكون فى خط سير يحدد مسار الطائره واتجاهتها فالطيار يستطيع ان يعرف انه فى المسار الحيح عبر البوصله والطبيعه الارضيه والجبليه والبحريه


----------



## Ahmed Ab (12 يونيو 2011)

اخى سامح 
اود ان اقول لك ان لكل واحد وجهة نظر مختلفه فيمكن ان نكون غير موفقان فى وجهة نظرنا ولكنى احيك على ما بادر منك من احترام لراى الغير والصدر الرحب 
ارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## سامح الفيومى (12 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك على المداخلة الصائبة تلك الأخيرة
وأرجو من الله أن نتفق على مصلحة الوطن أهم شيء
والاختلاف على أشياء اخرى ليس مهما
والله الموفق


----------



## Ahmed Ab (13 يونيو 2011)

بالمناسبه انا ارحب باى شخص يريد ان يشارك فى الموضوع بالمنتدى للاستفسار او التعرف اكثر على المشروع او النموذج الذى صنعته


----------



## Ahmed Ab (13 يونيو 2011)

وسوف اعرض عليكم بعض الصور لمراحل تطور الطائره التى صنعتها ولكن بعد انتهائى من امتحانات الكليه التى امر بها
ادعولى بالنجاح


----------



## سامح الفيومى (13 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يوفقك في امتحاناتك


----------



## اسلام طبل (13 يونيو 2011)

عزيزى . هل انت مهندس طيران أم أنك هاوى..لو كنت هاوى وبتفكر انك هتصمم طيارة ركاب صغيرة زز فممكن تنسى الموضوع ده من أساسه... أنا مهندس تصميم طائرات وصممت ونجحت بس عشان كنت متخصص أولا وقارىء لكتب تصميم كتيره جدا .. حماسك شىء جميل بس لو حبيت ترجعلى فى اى استشاره انا هساعدك .


----------



## Ahmed Ab (13 يونيو 2011)

اولا انا هاوى طيران
ثانيا قارى ومصصم لتصاميم كثيره اما على ورق او فى الواقع 
لقد صممت ونفذت طائره بالفعل بعد مجهود سنه ونصف من التصاميم والتجارب والقراءه 
وتسمى هذه الطائره الدلتا تريك وقد اجريت عليها تجارب عبر نفق هواءى من تصميمى واجريت ايضا تجربه سرعه الجسم ونجحت اما عن طيران الطائره فقد قمت عليها ببعض التجارب ونجحت ولو عايز تتاكد بعد امتحاناتى هرسلك صور وتصاميم مهمه هضعها على الموقع ده والتجربه الكبيره فى شهر 8 ان شاء الله


----------



## zoro_gaber (21 يونيو 2011)

والله انا سجلت مخصوص علشان اشجعك واحمسك لاحظ تاريخ المشاركة وتاريخ التسجيل 
يا ريت يا جماعة كلمة تشجيع احسن من الاحباط دة زي قصة الضفدعة الى مش بتسمع لو حد فاكرها 
سيبك من كل الكلام انا هاوي جدا حوار الطيران بس للاسف لا جربت اصمم طيارة ولا جربت اطير 
لان مفيش حد مشجع 
ربنا يوفقك في مشروع وكمله حتى لو فشلت حاول مرة تاني لغاية لما تنجح 

لو حبيت اي مساعدة في مشروعك انا حاضر طبعا هتعلمك منك بس لاني مفهمش غير في الانترنت بس 
اميلي
[email protected]


----------



## محيط (22 يونيو 2011)

ahmed ab قال:


> اولا انا هاوى طيران
> ثانيا قارى ومصصم لتصاميم كثيره اما على ورق او فى الواقع
> لقد صممت ونفذت طائره بالفعل بعد مجهود سنه ونصف من التصاميم والتجارب والقراءه
> وتسمى هذه الطائره الدلتا تريك وقد اجريت عليها تجارب عبر نفق هواءى من تصميمى واجريت ايضا تجربه سرعه الجسم ونجحت اما عن طيران الطائره فقد قمت عليها ببعض التجارب ونجحت ولو عايز تتاكد بعد امتحاناتى هرسلك صور وتصاميم مهمه هضعها على الموقع ده والتجربه الكبيره فى شهر 8 ان شاء الله


 

لست خبيرا في الطيران ولكن كنت أحد أفراد فريق العمل الذين شاركوا في تصنيع الطائرة k8-e التدريبية بمصر وتعرفت على الأسطورة المصرية حلوان -300 عن قرب . أحد أقوى الطائرات المقاتلة بمقاييس عصرها والتي تم تصنيعها في مصر أيضا . وأود أن الفت انتباهك لأن تصميم وتصنيع الطائرة الحديثة أمر يفوق قدرة فرد واحد وصعب التنفيذ بالجهود الذاتية ......هناك فريق قام (بنسخ) أحد الطائرات البسيطة وقام بتصنيعها محليا (هندسة عكسية) وطارت الطائرة من القاهرة إلى الإسكندرية وتوقف المشروع لعدم الجدوى إذ اكتشف القائمون على المشروع ( كما أوضحوا) أن تطوير هذه الطائرة البسيطة إلى طائرة حديثة أو مقاتلة مكلف كلفة باهظة ويحتاج لدعم من شركات عالمية مما يعني ان الاستعانة بتجارب الشركات الرائدة والعالمية ونقل التكنولوجيا احد انسب الحلول لتقصير المسافات ..... . و لما ألمسه فيك من حماس ونبوغ أتمنى لك التوفيق في اختيار الخطوات الصحيحة .فكل قفزة عبقرية بدأت بفكرة .

والله الموفق والمستعان


----------



## سامح الفيومى (22 يونيو 2011)

*أوافقك الرأي*



محيط قال:


> لست خبيرا في الطيران ولكن كنت أحد أفراد فريق العمل الذين شاركوا في تصنيع الطائرة k8-e التدريبية بمصر وتعرفت على الأسطورة المصرية حلوان -300 عن قرب . أحد أقوى الطائرات المقاتلة بمقاييس عصرها والتي تم تصنيعها في مصر أيضا . وأود أن الفت انتباهك لأن تصميم وتصنيع الطائرة الحديثة أمر يفوق قدرة فرد واحد وصعب التنفيذ بالجهود الذاتية ......هناك فريق قام (بنسخ) أحد الطائرات البسيطة وقام بتصنيعها محليا (هندسة عكسية) وطارت الطائرة من القاهرة إلى الإسكندرية وتوقف المشروع لعدم الجدوى إذ اكتشف القائمون على المشروع ( كما أوضحوا) أن تطوير هذه الطائرة البسيطة إلى طائرة حديثة أو مقاتلة مكلف كلفة باهظة ويحتاج لدعم من شركات عالمية مما يعني ان الاستعانة بتجارب الشركات الرائدة والعالمية ونقل التكنولوجيا احد انسب الحلول لتقصير المسافات ..... . و لما ألمسه فيك من حماس ونبوغ أتمنى لك التوفيق في اختيار الخطوات الصحيحة .فكل قفزة عبقرية بدأت بفكرة .
> 
> والله الموفق والمستعان



ما كان يحدث في عملية التصنيع داخل المصانع هو هندسة عكسية ومصر كدولة نامية لاتملك ما يمكنها من دخول مجال صناعة الطائرات 
ولكن يمكننا ان نبدأ لحين وجود فرصة إقامة صناعة الطائرات


----------



## Ahmed Ab (22 يونيو 2011)

اولا انا لم اصنع طائرات حربيه بهذه السرعه فانا اريد استخدام عقول الشباب فى تطويرها 
ثانيا انا لم اقل من شان الجويه المصريه ولا لطائراتها المقاتله 
ثالثا انا اريد تطوير طائرات مبدئيه لطائرات سياحيه وترفيهيه 
رابعا لقد اصبت يمكننا العمل الى حين وجود الفرصه المناسبه فيمكننا الوصول لما لم تتوصل اليه المصانع المصريه بل يمككنا تطوير انفسنا نبدا من الصغير الى الكبير وعدم الاحتياج الى معونات بعكس ما اوضحت انت 
لقد بحثت موارد المشروع وظهرت نتائج ايجابيه فالمشروع يحتاج الى اموال وموارد مبدئيه لحين اعتماد المشروع على نفسه وتطوير نفسه بنفسه ودراساتى فى جدوى المشروع تثبت ذلك والاموال المبدئيه ليست بكثير كما يتخيل البعض فيمكن للحكومه او الجيش او اى مستثمر ان يقبل بها ماضمنت له نجاح هذا المشروع فى مراحله المبدئيه


----------



## Ahmed Ab (22 يونيو 2011)

لماذا لا نكون علماء 
ا لا نستحق ان نكون علماء 
ا لا نستحق ان نبنى شركات
ا لا نستحق ان نحلم بمستقبل احسن لبلدنا
ا لا نستحق ان نبنى مستقبل احسن لنا ولاولادنا
ا لا نستحق ان نهزم اعدائنا 

اقول لكم ان بهذا الشباب الذى لا يعرف غير الكلام نحن نستحق ان نهزم فى كل مجالاتنا وحروبنا ويداس على كرمتنا وشرفنا 

اود على ما يقول شىء يكون طموحه اعلى بمراحل مما يقوله 
مصر تستحق احسن من ذلك وما يعرض مشاريع التنميه يستحق ان لا يعيش فى هذه البلد الغنى بواردها البشريه الطموحه
ولكنى لا اتعارض مع احد من اعضاء الموقع بل احترم عقولهم جدا وخبراتهم جدا واحبهم جدا


----------



## thunderspeed (1 يوليو 2011)

امض قدما وان شاء الله يوفقك احسن توفيق ,,,و نصيحتى لك هى الدراسة الجيدة الواقعية و مراجعة كل التجارب السابقة فى هذا المجال و أخيرا عدم الانصاط للاصوات المخيبة للامال ,,,,كما انى متحمس للانضمام لفريق العمل(أنا طالب اليكتروميكانيكال فى الاسكندرية),,,, ربنا معاك ان شاء الله ,,,,,,


----------



## Ahmed Ab (2 يوليو 2011)

ارسلى ايميلك عايز اكلمك


----------



## eng_eljazzar (4 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أنا طالب بالفرقه الثالثه ميكـ باور وباذن الله مشروع تخرجى سيكون مشابه أتمنى أن استفيد بخبرتك بحيث لا نبدأ من الصفر لأنى أنا وفريق العمل جااااادين جدا فى الخروج بمنتج يحقق طفره لمصر 
برجاء التواصل


----------

